# Ingi wie verlern ich meine Spezialisierung.



## Dr. House (28. Mai 2007)

Hi,


man kann ja seit BC seine Spezi verlernen....

wie geht das? bin Goblin will aber Gnom werden. (also Ingi Spezialisierung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Thx schon mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vu Fighter (28. Mai 2007)

Weis net habs selber noch ned ausbrobiert 

entweder du machs gnomen q 

oder

das geht nicht heist nochma verlernen und von 1 anfangen


----------



## Daultrabomb (29. Mai 2007)

Dr. schrieb:


> Hi,
> man kann ja seit BC seine Spezi verlernen....
> 
> wie geht das? bin Goblin will aber Gnom werden. (also Ingi Spezialisierung
> ...


Bei Schneiderei spezi muss ich zum dem Lehrer der dir die Spezialisierung vergibt hin gehen und dort kann ich das verlernen ich weiss aber nicht wie das bei dir ist hoffe so ähnlich probiers mal aus


----------



## M. Emran (29. Mai 2007)

hab das inder wow.europe.com/de seite gefunden:

*Sobald ihr euch für eine Spezialisierung entschieden habt, könnt ihr diese Entscheidung nicht wieder rückgängig machen. Ihr solltet eure Entscheidung also gut überlegen und davon abhängig machen, welche Rezepte die beiden Schulen anbieten. Jede Seite verfügt über einige sehr coole und einzigartige Rezepte. Alle davon sind sehr gut, viel Glück bei eurer Entscheidung!*


_Das heißt dann du kannst es net mehr ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogoist (29. Mai 2007)

war das, was du da zitiert hast, nicht nur für die grundversion gültig?
meines wissens nach ist es seit bc möglich, seine spezialisierung zu ändern, habe es selber net gemacht, deswegen kann ich es nicht 100%ig sagen.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (30. Mai 2007)

M. schrieb:


> *Sobald ihr euch für eine Spezialisierung entschieden habt, könnt ihr diese Entscheidung nicht wieder rückgängig machen. Ihr solltet eure Entscheidung also gut überlegen und davon abhängig machen, welche Rezepte die beiden Schulen anbieten. Jede Seite verfügt über einige sehr coole und einzigartige Rezepte. Alle davon sind sehr gut, viel Glück bei eurer Entscheidung!*
> _Das heißt dann du kannst es net mehr ändern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falsch!

Man kann bei einigen Berufen die Spezialisierung gegen Gold verlehrnen, bei den andern muss man den Beruf ganz neu anfangen.
(hab GM gefragt)

PS: Frag notfals ein GM vor du verlehrntst.


----------



## M. Emran (2. Juni 2007)

ich nehme meine aussage zurück denn ich hab von meinem freund erfahren dass man es doch verlernen kann (also seit es bc gibt)^^


----------



## White Jen (4. Juni 2007)

Alchimisten können ihre Spezie nicht mehr verlernen.

Das stand selbst in der Quest die man machen musste um sich spezialisieren zu können.

Ein bisschen unfähr...


----------



## TedStriker50 (4. Juli 2007)

M. schrieb:


> ich nehme meine aussage zurück denn ich hab von meinem freund erfahren dass man es doch verlernen kann (also seit es bc gibt)^^


Und wie und wo kann man die Berufsausrichtung Gobblin für Ingenieure verlernen?


----------



## Spongebopp (4. Juli 2007)

Man kann eine Ingeneursspezialisierung nicht mehr verlernen wenn man sich einmal entschieden hat, das ist (meines Wissens auch nach BC) das steht ganz klar in dem Vertrag den du für die Quest die du machen musst um eine Fachrichtung zu erlernen "unterschreiben" (rechtsklicken) musst.


----------



## Isegrim (4. Juli 2007)

Momentan funktioniert das Verlernen der Spezialisierung für Schmiedekunst, Schneiderei und Alchimie. Soweit man dieser blauen Aussage trauen kann. Für Ingenieurskunst soll es in einem kommenden Patch eingefügt werden. Bei Lederverarbeitung bin ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## Aribef (29. August 2007)

Also als ich Gnomeningi gelernt habe, bin ich mir sicher gelesen zu haben, das man Gnomeningenieur wieder verlernen kann -> man aber trotzdem die baupläne weiter bauen kann!
Denn -> "Einmal Gnomeningenieur, immer Gnomeningenieur" ... (zitat des gnomes)

Allerdings ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar wie das alles von statten gehen soll...


----------



## Denji (KdV) (11. Oktober 2007)

Kann man jetzt schon Ingen Spezi verlehrnen?, ka obs jetzt geht gab ja ne Blaue Post...

Danke, Denji


----------

